# WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?



## fischbär (7. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mein Böötli letzte Woche im WSA Magdeburg angemeldet (Schlauchi mit AB). Die Dame meinte, sie schicken mit ne Rechnung, ich solle die bezahlen und dann schicken sie mir die Zulassung.
Ist das normal? Ich dachte die wären als Behörde verpflichtet Bargeld zu nehmen? (Ich habe nicht drauf bestanden, zu meiner Schande).
Weiß einer zufällig wie lang das dauert? Vergammelt da jetzt mein Antrag 2 Wochen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Ich habe den Betrag in Bar beigefügt lief ganz prima.


----------



## Dieter02 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Ich habs direkt beim WSA persönlich abgegeben und dann die 18 Euro dazu und der Rest wurde mir zugeschickt

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Greenmile1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

bei uns bezahlste bar und bekommst die papiere direkt mit


----------



## volkerm (7. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Gibt es überhaupt eine Zulassungspflicht für privat, nicht gewerblich genutzte Kleinboote?


----------



## Greenmile1 (7. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

soweit ich weis sind bei uns nicht anmeldepflichtig:

Kanus, Kajaks, Gondeln, Tretboote, aufblasbare Spielgeräte oder Badehilfen ohne Segel- oder Vorrichtung für Außenbordantrieb, Segelsurfbretter oder Surfbretter einschl. motorbetriebene Surfbretter.


----------



## Dorschbremse (7. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Voooolker!:m

Binnen alles ab zwokommanochwas KW Maschinenleistung- Buten Name& Heimathafen


----------



## Frank aus Lev (8. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Bei uns (Köln) bekommst du die Unterlagen direkt mit, musst aber eine Einzugsermächtigung ausstellen. Barzahlung ist nicht mehr.


----------



## mahoe (8. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Hallo 
ich hab mein Boot auch in WSA Magdeburg angemeldet, alles per Post im vorfeld bezahlt und nach einer Woche lagen die Papiere schon bei mir, ging alles ganz Problemlos wenn du alles was sie verlangen vorlegen ganzt

Gruß Mario


----------



## fischbär (8. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Per Post im Vorfeld bezahlt? Wie geht denn das? Ich finde es nicht so toll, dass man da nicht direkt bezahlen kann. Völlig sinnloser Verwaltungsaufwand zwei Briefe für nix rumzuschicken.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Per Post im Vorfeld bezahlt? Wie geht denn das? Ich finde es nicht so toll, dass man da nicht direkt bezahlen kann. Völlig sinnloser Verwaltungsaufwand zwei Briefe für nix rumzuschicken.



liegt es am Lesen, oder ist verstehen das Problem?

Taler mit Antragsunterlagen in die Post geben und warten bis Papiere und Unterlagen, nebst Wechselgeld den Weg zurück finden.


----------



## mahoe (9. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

genau so war es gemeint, Briefumschlag alle Unterlagen rein, Rückumschlag dazu fertig

Gruß Mario


----------



## Fxndlxng (9. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Ich bin zum WSA Hamburg gefahren, war nach ca. 3 Minuten Wartezeit dran, (reichte gerade so aus um den Antrag auszufüllen) habe per EC-Karte gezahlt und bin nach ca. 15 Minuten mit dem fertigen Fahrzeugschein samt Kennzeichenzuteilung wieder verschwunden. War ganz easy!

Aber eine Überweisung gegen Rechnung finde ich jetzt auch nicht sooo kompliziert.


----------



## fischbär (12. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Naja, das mit den Papieren und Geld schicken, das wäre mir zu heikel. Bei der Anmeldung wollten sie dann auch eine schriftliche Erklärung über Gebrauchtkauf, da ich zwar die Originalrechnung hatte, aber die nicht meinen Namen ausweist.
Mittlerweile warte ich seit mehr als einer Woche auf Post. Finde ich echt nicht toll. Man stelle sich vor, beim Autoanmelden könnte man sich auf sowas gefasst machen...


----------



## Andy007 (14. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*



volkerm schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt eine Zulassungspflicht für privat, nicht gewerblich genutzte Kleinboote?



Guckst du: https://www.elwis.de/Freizeitschifffahrt/index.html

Da dann durch die einzelnen Punkte klicken


----------



## gründler (14. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Über Braunschweig kann ich nur gutes erzählen,Montag Antrag und Geld abgeschickt und Donnerstag Papiere da gehabt.

Auch bei meinen alten Booten hat das nie länger als 5 tage gedauert (Geld mit in Umschlag) und gab nie Probleme.

#h


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Mittlerweile sind es fast 2 Wochen ohne Nachricht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

Wärst du besser mal einfach hingefahren, oder hättest du das Geld dazu gepackt.


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2016)

*AW: WSA - Bootsanmeldung nur mit Überweisung?*

So die Lösung des Rätsels. Die haben das relativ fix verschickt, aber der Brief ist wohl der Post verloren gegangen. Sie sagten, dass das neulich öfter vorkomme. Jetzt waren sie so nett und haben das Geld vor Ort genommen, aber normal geht das nicht mehr.


----------

